# What Kind of Insulator? Also a 2-Patent.



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 3, 2017)

It's the one on the right that I have a question on.... What is it, when is it from, is it intact or broken, etc.

The left one is a CD 134 Hemingray with 1871 and 1893 patents. 


From a strange.... not quite garage sale, not quite antique store, but not an estate sale. This building, actually-- and full of antique oil lamps and electrical parts!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 3, 2017)

That's a lightning rod insulator.  It's intact.  I don't know when it's from unfortunately.  I imagine around 1900 or so.  I don't think they can be dated particularly accurately.

I like finding places like that!  Reminds me of a place outside of Ottawa where I found a beautiful 19th century glass lamp a while back for only a couple dollars.


----------



## 143Tallboy (Oct 4, 2017)

Here's a photo I posted a few years ago showing how they were used:

https://www.antique-bottles.net/sho...glass-whatnots&p=644573&viewfull=1#post644573


----------



## botlguy (Oct 4, 2017)

Another good exchange. Those Lightning Rod insulators come in a wide variety of styles, shapes and colors and are quite collectible, some bringing big bucks. Yours is common but looks to be a nice example. 
Jim S


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 4, 2017)

Canadian Bottles, thank you. You never know where you'll find something. I was directed to find this sale from a guy at the flea market. 

143TallBoy, thank you very much. Really helps picture it. 

botlguy, thank you. Which manufacturers made them? Just Hemingray, Brookfield and Diamond, or also their smaller competitors?


----------



## botlguy (Oct 4, 2017)

Spirit Bear said:


> botlguy, thank you. Which manufacturers made them? Just Hemingray, Brookfield and Diamond, or also their smaller competitors?


I am no expert by any means but if my memory serves me I think most are unidentified as to the maker and none attributed to the major glass works. Some have a squiggly metal thingy on the top that identifies the maker. An online search should turn up something, perhaps a lot.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 5, 2017)

Thank you, Jim.


----------



## Yimbo (Jan 19, 2018)

I have 3 lightning rod insulators and the spire off the top of a glass globe. Only 1 has a name SPRATT, looked it up and there are some purple, yellow, blue-green, clear and dark green. There's a lot of information on the sites especially the Crown Jewels site.

The other 2 things in the 1st pic are gutter hangers


----------



## botlguy (Jan 19, 2018)

The SPRATT is highly desired being embossed.
Jim S


----------



## Mr. Hemingray (May 30, 2019)

Chiming in very late here, but as far as I know, Hemingray and Brookfield didn't make LRIs. However, both glasshouses DID make some small spool type insulators with those CDs spanning from 1045-1106.


----------

